# Zion, Anyone?



## LittleMike (Mar 9, 2011)

Just wondering if anyone here was planning a trip to Zion N.P. anytime soon. It's starting to warm up, the snow is almost melted, which makes for great run-off waterfalls, the greenery will start to show in the next 2 weeks...it's time! I'm local to it, so I can meet up just about any weekend


----------

